# Help Cambridge audio C100 and A100



## casimir

Hello everybody

i have a C100/A100 cambridge audio amplifier and pre-amp.

They don't start !!! Fuse is ok.

i want to repair but i don't have the service manual of this two object.

Do you have some electronic's plans?

thanks.


----------



## casimir

nobody can't help me?


----------



## casimir

up


----------



## davidsrsb

I have the similar C70. It has failed several times as one by one the yellow bead tantalum decoupling capacitors have failed short. Start by checking these out and replace with aluminium electrolytics


----------



## casimir

thanks for your answer


----------

